
Carlo Urbani (2003) - wallflower
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(03)13107-8/fulltext
======
e_carra
This is very inspiring and touching. Makes me think of the many people out
there risking their lives to do something good.

I think I feel particularly close to this story because I've relatives in
Ancona.

I'm very grateful to whoever shared this article, it changed my day.

~~~
rbrtdrmpc-
Born and raised going south from Ancona, never heard about Urbani before.
Thanks for sharing!

